# echo cs501p?



## expert of nothing (Jan 15, 2017)

Any body got newer echo cs501p? Does it come close in performance to 550xp 261cm or 5105?


----------



## Red97 (Jan 15, 2017)

On par with a stock old style 261c I would say. Much cheaper$ and a good bit lighter.


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 15, 2017)

620p 361p now 501p ,Sounds like echo is creepin in on pro market. Thanks Red97 I am new to A- Site and appreciate your reply. Many thanks!


----------



## Red97 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bone stock 501p first tank of fuel.

Vs my ported 490 same bar/chain.


I think the 501p will be ahead of the 490 once I get it finished up


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like a runner! And that part about light weight even better! Once a fellow passes age 40 he notices [email protected] before HP. LOL thanks for info. much greatfull.


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

What all is done to your 490? And how many tanks through it? If you don't mind me asking. Thanks.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 16, 2017)

expert of nothing said:


> What all is done to your 490? And how many tanks through it? If you don't mind me asking. Thanks.



Full woods port. Base/squish cutComp around 210 exhaust/transfers raised,muffler mod, carb mod and a different air filter set up.

The carb mod and filter mod didn't add maybe 5% so not really any better than the ones I didn't do those on.

Check the rest of my youtube videos for my other echo models.


----------



## stubnail67 (Jan 16, 2017)

i would love to see a stock video of both that would be interesting....


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks Red97 When you say compression 210psi. Is that safe with pump gas? No detionation? did you retard the timing? Just curious that bad boy is around 12.5-1 comp. ratio. you've done alot to that 490.


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

stubnail67 yes yes that would be a very good video!


----------



## Red97 (Jan 16, 2017)

stubnail67 said:


> i would love to see a stock video of both that would be interesting....



By "feel" they would be close with the 501 being ahead.
The 501 feels slightly smaller because of no easy start. 501 also come with a decomp and a metal handle bar. Otherwise virtually identical.



expert of nothing said:


> Thanks Red97 When you say compression 210psi. Is that safe with pump gas? No detionation? did you retard the timing? Just curious that bad boy is around 12.5-1 comp. ratio. you've done alot to that 490.



Perfectlysafe on pump gas, these saws do not generate a lot of dynamic compression. Like a 4 stroke, or a 2 stroke with pipe. 
No timing adjustment at all. So signs of detonation. I have had a couple 230-240 psi that showed no signs od detonation. I try to keep then 190-210psi now depending on displacement.


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks, very interesting.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 16, 2017)

Red97. Mercy Sakes, You just keep making the Echos look good!
You got any build threads posted anywhere?
Or any porting numbers to disclose?

But of course, I gotta ask, has Sawtroll weighed in on 'em yet? lol.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 16, 2017)

LegDeLimber said:


> Red97. Mercy Sakes, You just keep making the Echos look good!
> You got any build threads posted anywhere?
> Or any porting numbers to disclose?
> 
> But of course, I gotta ask, has Sawtroll weighed in on 'em yet? lol.



490 has a lengthy build thread. Elsewhere. Haven't got to the 501p yet, it is high on the list when I get caught up.

I've heard all about it from Mr troll, Frankly don't care. Thsee new echos are VERY competitive with the big 2 and dolmars current 50/60cc offering.

Really wish echo would revamp the 70/80cc offerings.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 16, 2017)

Wish Echo would make a 70cc saw on the 590,600,620p case.


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

James Miller said:


> Wish Echo would make a 70cc saw on the 590,600,620p case.


Give em' about one year, at the rate their going you will see a 70cc pro on the list. Germany @ Sweden beware!


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

James Miller said:


> Wish Echo would make a 70cc saw on the 590,600,620p case.


echo probably going to discontinue cs680.


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

James Miller said:


> Wish Echo would make a 70cc saw on the 590,600,620p case.


I bet i can make you smile? Try goggling echo cs1201 youtube Let me know what you think...


----------



## Red97 (Jan 16, 2017)

="expert of nothing, post: 6122196, member: 148200"]echo probably going to discontinue the 680.
E="expert of nothing, post: 6122220, member: 148200"]I bet i can make you smile? Try goggling echo cs1201 youtube Let me know what you think... [/QUOTE]

Echo should replace the 680-8000 with a 75 and 85cc version of the 620.

The 680,8000 are basically the same as they were 30+years ago.

It 1201 is an old design too not a lot different than the 090 other than still available new.[/QUOTE]


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 16, 2017)

Echo is very wise by not advertising HP specs. they avoid regulations by EPA and fly below the radar. And are quite happy to see S @ H fight it out, thats how they keep costs down.This may be a little off thread but just had to say so. Hope they keep up the fine work.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 17, 2017)

Red97 said:


> ="expert of nothing, post: 6122196, member: 148200"]echo probably going to discontinue the 680.
> E="expert of nothing, post: 6122220, member: 148200"]I bet i can make you smile? Try goggling echo cs1201 youtube Let me know what you think...



Echo should replace the 680-8000 with a 75 and 85cc version of the 620.

The 680,8000 are basically the same as they were 30+years ago.

It 1201 is an old design too not a lot different than the 090 other than still available new.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]I was thinking about deleting the base gasket in both my Echo's but read the bump in compression isn't worth lowering the already to low exhaust numbers on the 490. I'd love to have it ported but the wife and kids having what they need is more important at this point then a fast saw.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 17, 2017)

James Miller said:


> I was thinking about deleting the base gasket in both my Echo's but read the bump in compression isn't worth lowering the already to low exhaust numbers on the 490. I'd love to have it ported but the wife and kids having what they need is more important at this point then a fast saw.



Imo the best gains on the 490/590 without porting is a muffler mod, and a sharp chain.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 17, 2017)

I like this new professional grade Echo/Shindaiwa equipment. But it once again proves you get what you pay for.
[Note I am talking about prices here so your mileage may vary]
These new Japanese products cost the same as their German counterparts. When I ask for quotes at the local Echo and Stihl dealerships, both of whom I've been working with for years and both of whom I trust, I always get the same quote on directly competing products. To make a pertinent example when I was on the market for backpack leafblower, I got exactly the same quote for an Echo PB770 and a Stihl BR600. Same thing about the Echo CS620SX and the Stihl MS362CM.
As Yamabiko has just changed their pricing policy on all pro-grade equipment it will be interesting to see how Stihl will react. 

Where Yamabiko wins hands down however is in the homeowner products. The local Echo dealership should send me something more substantial than a Christmas card with all the chainsaws, trimmers and leaf blowers I helped them sell. Don't get me wrong: I have an MS231 I bought because I could not justify paying for an MS241 and I am very happy with it, suprising little bugger, but it's on the expensive side as far as homeowner saws go here. The CS352 Echo sells at €259 and the CS310 they sell at €199 are unbeatable deals for the average homeowner and are pretty much built to be abused.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 17, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> I like this new professional grade Echo/Shindaiwa equipment. But it once again proves you get what you pay for.
> [Note I am talking about prices here so your mileage may vary]
> These new Japanese products cost the same as their German counterparts. When I ask for quotes at the local Echo and Stihl dealerships, both of whom I've been working with for years and both of whom I trust, I always get the same quote on directly competing products. To make a pertinent example when I was on the market for backpack leafblower, I got exactly the same quote for an Echo PB770 and a Stihl BR600. Same thing about the Echo CS620SX and the Stihl MS362CM.
> As Yamabiko has just changed their pricing policy on all pro-grade equipment it will be interesting to see how Stihl will react.
> ...


In the USA a ms362 will be over $800 out the door were I live my 590 was under $450 out the door. Big price differences between the brands here.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 17, 2017)

Red97 said:


> Imo the best gains on the 490/590 without porting is a muffler mod, and a sharp chain.



Already pulled the tube and opened the deflector thinking about putting a second port on the other side.
dont have any complaints about either one.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 17, 2017)

James Miller said:


> In the USA a ms362 will be over $800 out the door were I live my 590 was under $450 out the door. Big price differences between the brands here.



The 590 is not offered in Europe: we have the 600 and 620SX but as there are €25 between them most Echo dealerships won't bother stocking the 600.


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 17, 2017)

Red97 said:


> Imo the best gains on the 490/590 without porting is a muffler mod, and a sharp chain.


Every new chain I buy gets a hand finish in the vice with a fine file before it ever gets put on the bar. Mark each gullet with a black sharpie and you will see how irregular each cutter is oregon and stihl. Usually only takes 3 to 5 light strokes but man does that make a difference.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Jan 18, 2017)

i been saying every since i got the cs-590 that echo should come out with a 720P -- just like the 620p bust with 10 more ccs or so --


been itching to buy a 620p for the longest-- 

after i opened up the muffler on the 590 and re-tuned the carb the old wolf sort of woke up-- with the price of a 620 carb and unlimited coil-- i might be better off to just put off my hot rodding attempts for a new 620p--


----------



## Red97 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes.

620 coil,carb, rim sprocket,metal handle, and mag clutch cover will set ya back almost 400$ shipped. Save a good chunk of change just buying a 620. Altho I do think the 590 has the better "performance"piston and makes the strongest jug once ported.


----------



## expert of nothing (Jan 18, 2017)

Red97 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 620 coil,carb, rim sprocket,metal handle, and mag clutch cover will set ya back almost 400$ shipped. Save a good chunk of change just buying a 620. Altho I do think the 590 has the better "performance"piston and makes the stright jug once ported.


Agree with you there.


----------



## Logger nate (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone else try one of these yet?


----------



## 727sunset (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm waiting for a demo unit to be dropped off.
Will provide an update after some run time.


----------



## 727sunset (Mar 2, 2017)

OK, a little update. A 501P demo saw arrived and I'm rather pleased so far.
The dry weight checks out as advertised at 10.8#. 
For direct comparison a Stihl 250 and Dolmar 421 both weigh (dry) just slightly more. 
346XP (dry) is an additional pound.
Dolmar 5105 (dry) almost 2 additional pounds.
I believe the timing curve and porting were changed to provide improved power over the former 500P.
So yes, we always want more power and less weight - and Echo did it!

There's a couple new features that are worth mentioning.
Bar nuts have a small wire surrounding them and actually remain with the clutch cover so they'll never become lost.
A compression release fitting is provided. 
Fuel tank is now translucent.
Everything is stock at this point. Power, weight and feel are all desirous...probably the lightest saw in its class.
I'm almost committed to keeping this one. 
A short video will follow when I figure out how to post it.


----------



## 727sunset (Mar 2, 2017)

Hope this works.
Pics can be provided, fire away.


----------



## Doug Fir (Mar 2, 2017)

727sunset said:


> Hope this works.
> Pics can be provided, fire away.



Nice video. Looks like it is pretty quick with that log. What species of tree is that? How is the anti-vibe?


----------



## Doug Fir (Mar 2, 2017)

727sunset said:


> OK, a little update. A 501P demo saw arrived and I'm rather pleased so far.
> The dry weight checks out as advertised at 10.8#.
> For direct comparison a Stihl 250 and Dolmar 421 both weigh (dry) just slightly more.
> 346XP (dry) is an additional pound.
> ...



Thanks for the weight comparisons. That new Echo is very light for a 50cc saw. How does the power feel compared to the Dolmar 421? On paper the Echo has more power (3.5 hp for the Echo versus 2.9 hp for the Dolmar). I realize that the Echo has greater displacement, but since they weigh about the same the comparison seems fair. They also cost about the same, once you factor in the cost replacing the Dolmar's spur sprocket and bar.


----------



## 727sunset (Mar 2, 2017)

The 501P A/V 's are actually rubber bushings and not springs. Under power, yes, it's very smooth.

The Dolmar 421 has been tricked out with 3/8LP Stihl 63PM chisel chain and has much more run time. Echo 501P is fresh out of the box & pulled a 325 factory chisel chain. On the same log (Green Ash) cut times were very similar, but I'd like to revisit this after the Echo is broke in.
As much as I like the 421, it's a toss up right now.


----------



## woodbutcher56 (May 4, 2017)

Any updates on the 501 vs 421 comparison?
I'm seriously considering replacing my 421 with the 501p
What length bar on the 501? 18"? I assume the 421 was sporting a 16".


----------



## OBX Koastie (Oct 23, 2017)

I am very interested in all that has been written about the 501P as I have a six year old 500P. The first thing I did was get rid of the Echo bar and chain and go with a narrow kerf Oregon bar and chain. About a year ago Oregon came out with a superior product in their .325 narrow kerf line...95TXL. It is not a fast as a sharp full chisel, but after spending a day cutting dirty wood I am grateful for the semi-chisel that is almost a chisel. It stays sharp far longer than the Stihl RS chains I run on my 362 in similar wood. Anyone with the 500P or 501P should try the narrow kerf chain as it is significantly faster than standard .325 chain, even chisel. My big concern with the 501P and my 500P is that Oregon no longer makes a 216 mount narrow kerf bar. I had assurances that they intend to but so far I haven't been able to find one. 

My 500P has cut roughly 40 cords and I run it with an 18" bar even though Echo says it will handle a 20. Maybe it could but with an 18" bar it is very fast in wood it is sized to cut. I try not to use it in wood over 24" (that is when the 362 with 20" bar and RS chain comes out) and it is amazing how fast it is. I have not modified it at all but now that it is out of warranty I may try some of the approaches I read about on AS. The best thing about this saw as mentioned above is its weight or lack thereof. It is so much easier on the arms and back when cutting large limbs from tress my son drops for our mission group that people with the heavier saws all want to pick up mine. The next time our local Echo dealer has their sale, whether Oregon has a narrow kerf bar for the saw or not, I think I'm buying it for a "spare" in case my 500P ever dies; not likely if my twenty five year old Echo weed whacker and blower are any indication.

And for all that bad mouth the plastic clutch cover, I'd much rather pay less than $20 for a new one versus over $65 for a Stihl clutch cover. When are people going to bad mouth the plastic handle on the 362s versus the aluminum handle on my 500P. My 362 and 441 are great saws but guess which saws sit in the trunk unless I am cutting big wood! Let's get real all you Echo bashers.


----------



## motoguy (Apr 6, 2018)

My 501p arrived today. I've pulled the screen and the tube/plate from inside the muffler, and dremeled an exhaust/outlet on the deflector cap. Is that all that's involved in the muffler mod for this saw?

I pulled out the limiting caps as well. Managed to break one. However, I noticed that the splined carb adjustment tool for my little Poulan fits these adjusters just fine (in addition to being slotted for a screwdriver). Is there a reason I'd need to replace these limiters, vs just leaving them out?


----------



## OBX Koastie (Apr 6, 2018)

motoguy said:


> My 501p arrived today. I've pulled the screen and the tube/plate from inside the muffler, and dremeled an exhaust/outlet on the deflector cap. Is that all that's involved in the muffler mod for this saw?
> 
> I pulled out the limiting caps as well. Managed to break one. However, I noticed that the splined carb adjustment tool for my little Poulan fits these adjusters just fine (in addition to being slotted for a screwdriver). Is there a reason I'd need to replace these limiters, vs just leaving them out?


Motoguy, I took off the limiter caps and cut off the tabs before reinstalling them so that it is easier to get a small screwdriver in the slot with the cover on.


----------



## Cope1024 (Apr 6, 2018)

motoguy said:


> My 501p arrived today. I've pulled the screen and the tube/plate from inside the muffler, and dremeled an exhaust/outlet on the deflector cap. Is that all that's involved in the muffler mod for this saw?
> 
> I pulled out the limiting caps as well. Managed to break one. However, I noticed that the splined carb adjustment tool for my little Poulan fits these adjusters just fine (in addition to being slotted for a screwdriver). Is there a reason I'd need to replace these limiters, vs just leaving them out?


Probably not since your warranty is void because of the muffler mods. I've never had to take a piece of Echo or Stihl equipment in for warranty work anyway.


----------



## motoguy (Apr 6, 2018)

Cope1024 said:


> Probably not since your warranty is void because of the muffler mods. I've never had to take a piece of Echo or Stihl equipment in for warranty work anyway.



It was a good deal / ebay purchase for a NIB saw, so I wasn't planning on much warranty coverage anyway. In addition 1) it sounds like actually getting Echo to warranty repairs is difficult, and 2) as you mention, they don't often seem to need them. Calculated risk, I guess.


----------



## Cope1024 (Apr 6, 2018)

motoguy said:


> It was a good deal / ebay purchase for a NIB saw, so I wasn't planning on much warranty coverage anyway. In addition 1) it sounds like actually getting Echo to warranty repairs is difficult, and 2) as you mention, they don't often seem to need them. Calculated risk, I guess.


I read somewhere that the limiter caps keep the screws from vibrating but I don't know if this is true or not. You should be good to go.


----------



## Red97 (Apr 6, 2018)

Caps mainly help locate the screwdriver. Can be a pain staying on/finding the screw when the saw is running.

Sometimes after removal/install the caps wont hold tight enough to adjust the screw. Cap will just spin.


----------



## OBX Koastie (Apr 6, 2018)

I used new caps because I damaged the original limiters trying to get them off. When I trimmed off the tabs on the new caps to allow the screws to be fully operational the caps were tight being installed and formed around the splines on the screws. The new caps would not allow the screws to vibrate as there was a tight friction fit with the carb housing. I never had any issues.


----------



## woodbutcher56 (Apr 6, 2018)

motoguy said:


> My 501p arrived today. I've pulled the screen and the tube/plate from inside the muffler, and dremeled an exhaust/outlet on the deflector cap. Is that all that's involved in the muffler mod for this saw?
> 
> I pulled out the limiting caps as well. Managed to break one. However, I noticed that the splined carb adjustment tool for my little Poulan fits these adjusters just fine (in addition to being slotted for a screwdriver). Is there a reason I'd need to replace these limiters, vs just leaving them out?


 Did you have to retune after the muff mod??


----------



## OBX Koastie (Apr 6, 2018)

I did using a tach to set the saw at the maximum RPM. I messed up the original tune getting the limiter caps off but the total adjustment was minimal. There is a link somewhere for a 500P original carb setting which is what I owned. That would probably be a good place to start. But you need a tach to properly tune a 500P. I don't know about the 501P.


----------



## motoguy (Apr 6, 2018)

woodbutcher56 said:


> Did you have to retune after the muff mod??



I will need to. The saw was ordered over the internet, so I'm going to consider it "untuned". I'll likely tune it by ear over the weekend, but I have a tach on the way. For the $10 it'll take to get replacement caps (for this saw and the 620pw on the way), I'll probably just order them. It makes sense that new, never installed caps would fit tightly, and I can see how it would help to get a screwdriver on there. 

I'll have to see how well my little splined Poulan tool works, though. If it works well, I'll only put replacement caps on to keep the adjusters from spinning.


----------



## James Miller (Apr 6, 2018)

After the muffler mod the factory RPM settings are useless. Only real safe way to set the tune is in wood.


----------



## James Miller (Apr 6, 2018)

motoguy said:


> I will need to. The saw was ordered over the internet, so I'm going to consider it "untuned". I'll likely tune it by ear over the weekend, but I have a tach on the way. For the $10 it'll take to get replacement caps (for this saw and the 620pw on the way), I'll probably just order them. It makes sense that new, never installed caps would fit tightly, and I can see how it would help to get a screwdriver on there.
> 
> I'll have to see how well my little splined Poulan tool works, though. If it works well, I'll only put replacement caps on to keep the adjusters from spinning.


The tune won't wonder without the limiters in place. When I pulled the limiters on my 490 the plate that holds them in came out also. They are easier to get a screw driver on but not needed to keep the tune from wondering.


----------



## motoguy (Apr 6, 2018)

James Miller said:


> The tune won't wonder without the limiters in place. When I pulled the limiters on my 490 the plate that holds them in came out also. They are easier to get a screw driver on but not needed to keep the tune from wondering.



I won't be messing with replacing them, then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## woodbutcher56 (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a tach. Manual says 13000-13700 WOT so I'm thinking tune at around 13400-13500. This is just speculation I haven't had my 501 very long.


----------



## OBX Koastie (Apr 7, 2018)

Run it rich for the first couple of tanks then set it where it cuts best. Some tuners tune these saws to over 14,500 but I am a little more conservative and went with factory max.


----------



## Wow (Jan 16, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Echo should replace the 680-8000 with a 75 and 85cc version of the 620.
> 
> The 680,8000 are basically the same as they were 30+years ago.
> 
> It 1201 is an old design too not a lot different than the 090 other than still available new.


[/QUOTE]I was thinking about deleting the base gasket in both my Echo's but read the bump in compression isn't worth lowering the already to low exhaust numbers on the 490. I'd love to have it ported but the wife and kids having what they need is more important at this point then a fast saw.[/QUOTE]
I once ran for many years Sthils, 029 , 024, 026, 044 and would have never believed any Echo could make me put a Sthil on the back burner. Then somewhere I began to read about the Echo cs590 Timberwolf and at the Time was running an old Poulan Pro 380. It's a good saw but like me was getting old. The cs590 was only 100 out of pocket because I had a buyer willing to pay almost 300 for that PP. Bought the cs590 with a 27 inch Echo bar and tackled a huge Oak. I was so impressed I considered marrying the farmers daughter except she was already married and expecting twins. So I kept dating a lady older than myself and kept loving the saw. The old woman left but I still have the saw. I'd really miss my saw if it were to leave me. That story began in 2015 and I became Echo addicted. The Sthil 029 has had some things done that woke her up and now she drags a 24 inch chain well BUT, on my scales the Sthil 029 (less powerful saw) is ONLY 1 pound lighter than the xs590 which is more powerful. I bought 2 more Echo saws because I wanted them but my 50cc saw remained the Sthil 026 until it needed a new gas line. So hey, I'm Echo addicted and wanted my fix. I was shaking and nervous like the time I accidentally ate Wedding Cake. My dealer cut me a serious deal on a cs 490 and when I got home and tested that cs490 I thought it cut as well as the Sthil 026. The Sthil bar is a heavier bar but the Echo bar does me right. Someone had told me to buy the cs400 but frankly I have a cs352 and felt the cs400 was close to redudant .
My Echo saws are stock but I'm 71 and not cutting down and bucking one tree behind the other all day long day after day. Therefore my results are not the same as a full day user. I'm clearing land and cutting firewood. If you are using these Echo saws about as often as 2 or 3, maybe 4 trees cut and bucked a week these saws Stock should make you happy. My hot rod hold on and hope days are behind me. Your needs may vary. Be blessed.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 17, 2019)

I was thinking about deleting the base gasket in both my Echo's but read the bump in compression isn't worth lowering the already to low exhaust numbers on the 490. I'd love to have it ported but the wife and kids having what they need is more important at this point then a fast saw.[/QUOTE]
I once ran for many years Sthils, 029 , 024, 026, 044 and would have never believed any Echo could make me put a Sthil on the back burner. Then somewhere I began to read about the Echo cs590 Timberwolf and at the Time was running an old Poulan Pro 380. It's a good saw but like me was getting old. The cs590 was only 100 out of pocket because I had a buyer willing to pay almost 300 for that PP. Bought the cs590 with a 27 inch Echo bar and tackled a huge Oak. I was so impressed I considered marrying the farmers daughter except she was already married and expecting twins. So I kept dating a lady older than myself and kept loving the saw. The old woman left but I still have the saw. I'd really miss my saw if it were to leave me. That story began in 2015 and I became Echo addicted. The Sthil 029 has had some things done that woke her up and now she drags a 24 inch chain well BUT, on my scales the Sthil 029 (less powerful saw) is ONLY 1 pound lighter than the xs590 which is more powerful. I bought 2 more Echo saws because I wanted them but my 50cc saw remained the Sthil 026 until it needed a new gas line. So hey, I'm Echo addicted and wanted my fix. I was shaking and nervous like the time I accidentally ate Wedding Cake. My dealer cut me a serious deal on a cs 490 and when I got home and tested that cs490 I thought it cut as well as the Sthil 026. The Sthil bar is a heavier bar but the Echo bar does me right. Someone had told me to buy the cs400 but frankly I have a cs352 and felt the cs400 was close to redudant .
My Echo saws are stock but I'm 71 and not cutting down and bucking one tree behind the other all day long day after day. Therefore my results are not the same as a full day user. I'm clearing land and cutting firewood. If you are using these Echo saws about as often as 2 or 3, maybe 4 trees cut and bucked a week these saws Stock should make you happy. My hot rod hold on and hope days are behind me. Your needs may vary. Be blessed.[/QUOTE]My 590 is ported it's a good runner. But I have a 7910 dolmar now and realised theres no replacement for displacement. Anything needing a 24 or bigger bar gets done by the dolmar. My 355t and 490 do 80% of my cutting. The 2 bigger saw get used more often just because I want to then because there actually needed. 60cc and down I won't waist my money on other brands.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 17, 2019)

I like my Echos, but I never got a 590 and I guess I won't be getting one as CAD took over when I found a deal today on a used 372XP for a hunerd plus tax less than a new 590.
I could've had a newer 6421 for the same price. And in a lot of ways it's a nicer saw than the 372. But the Hoosky just felt right in my hands, and should have a little more power to boot.

Just as well I guess. My 25-35-50-70 four saw plan is filled with new Echos otherwise.

I really like the 490. So much so that after I'd already bought a brand new 490, when I found a deal on a two year old Shindaiwa 491 I brought it home also.

Now my only dilemma is, to offset the cost of the 372, along with selling my 660evl I feel obligated to sell either the near new 490 or the two year old 491. Also, storage space is getting to be a premium with four relatively large saws.


----------



## Wow (Jan 17, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> I like my Echos, but I never got a 590 and I guess I won't be getting one as CAD took over when I found a deal today on a used 372XP for a hunerd plus tax less than a new 590.
> I could've had a newer 6421 for the same price. And in a lot of ways it's a nicer saw than the 372. But the Hoosky just felt right in my hands, and should have a little more power to boot.
> 
> Just as well I guess. My 25-35-50-70 four saw plan is filled with new Echos otherwise.
> ...


Yes, I KNOW the feeling. I keep trying to run this and that Saw so the carb don't gum up. It's an addiction. I sold my Echo cs310 because I never use it. Then there the FREE saws. How can I say no!. I get, hey man, as good as you are, I have this saw, it just needs a little fixin, want it? It feels like Christmas and they keep stacking up. I have an old Poulan 2150 that's been sitting. It WAS a very good little saw so recently I was talking to a guy who repairs things for a Pawn Shop. I said, hey as good as you are I have a great little Poulan 2150. It just needs a little fixing up. He smiled. I said, you want it for FREE. He got excited and replied, see you Saturday. I smiled, said ok and thought, hey, it worked on him too.


----------



## Marley5 (Jan 17, 2019)

I know the feeling. 
My saw collection got out of hand and I really hate to see 2 cycles just sit....down to 4 saws.

Recently sold an 036 and (2) 455 Ranchers cause I couldn't put down my 490.

The Bad ? Now I want a 590 or 620, can't decide.


----------



## Wow (Jan 17, 2019)

Marley5 said:


> I know the feeling.
> My saw collection got out of hand and I really hate to see 2 cycles just sit....down to 4 saws.
> 
> Recently sold an 036 and (2) 455 Ranchers cause I couldn't put down my 490.
> ...


My brother bought the 620P right after I bought the cs590. The ONLY thing Echo did to the 590 that makes makes me angry is that CHEEZY crappy Spur drive instead of a decent Rim drive. Other than that THAT, I'm very happy with my 590. A Spur drive reminds me of a Poulan saw. It stinks. It's degrading to a good saw. It screams HOME owner Saw. It cheapens ANY and ALL Professional saws. Then to add Insult to injury the cost of upgrading the Spur to Rim is outrageous. My dealer said 100 bucks or there about. Another saw that choked me up is my Farm boss. I bought my 029 Sthil used and had no idea it had a Spur drive. I was pi*sed. Sthil had lost its mind and put a spur gear on that saw. But, after market parts for Sthil are reasonable so for about 30 bucks I changed the Spur to Rim. The 029 was a disappointment at first However after I did a few things to its fairly decent. Heavy for what it does but now mine pulls a 24 inch chain. The bottom line is your needs. The cs590 actually will be okay with the Spur because I don't use it more than 4/6 hours a month. But,,,,If,,,,the 620P could be bought for 100 dollars more than the 590 and if you just hate Spur drive then I'd pay that 100 dollars difference. The Plastic Handle and the other few things don't bother me. HOWEVER, I think Echo is pulling this stunt to make people buy more saw than they actually need. But a few actually do need the 620p. I'd choose it over the Sthil 391 which my other brother owns. The final word is, that even with the stinking Spur drive the cs590 IS a very good saw for the 400 bucks I paid. However, add the cost of the bar and now its just over 500 bucks. Now that im semi-retire I'll never wear mine out. Fact is it's able to drop huge trees. That's me in the photo standing in the top of a huge oak dropped with cs590 December 22, 18. Bar and chain on the saw is an Echo 27 inch bar and professional chain. That set up cost ANOTHER 100 BUCKS. If you buy a cs620p and need a long bar and IF you can buy the cs620P WITH that long bar for 100 to 150 bucks more than the 590, that would be a good deal. Think French Fries. No Ketsup = cs590. With Ketsup = cs620p. With 27 inch bar = a Free desert.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 17, 2019)

That's a good sized tree growing out of the side of that tree.

On another note, back to the 50cc topic.
Think I'm going to finally get around to finishing my muffler mod on the 490.

As of now, I just pulled the restricter tube out and drilled two holes in the opposite corners and mounted it outside facing the chain. Without the screen or of course the deflector in place. I suspect this freed it up a little, and gave it a more pleasant note.
I'd like a similar setup with a curved tube matching the size of the hole in the muffler. Gonna see if I can find something in the shed that will do the trick.
Thinkin about a handle on an old weedeater that I might can hammer into shape. And then possibly fine tune it with the original or a different screen.
Doubt I'll be out there with a stopwatch, but will likely just try and get a sound that I like.

Oh....and gunna try and sell five saws. Because I just might add a little 7 pounder just because.


----------

